# touring guides



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I've built up quite a library of touring guides some to places I'll never be going back to with others I use very infrequently. These guides aren't cheap and don't really change much in the short term.
Has the forum ever considered running a lending library of members surplus tour guide books - the guides could be borrowed for the duration of the trip.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Good idea!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sounds like a brilliant idea Cheshiregorden

Would require a degree of trust though

Or a willingness to write off losses

e too have a large amount of guides

Aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I too have a large collection of touring material but with the best will in the world, I honestly and sadly think that the practicalities of who has what, when and identifying its relevance would outweigh its virtues.

Many people may not know but the club has a touring mascot, "Miles" that can be borrowed and taken to interesting places both near and far where it may be photogrphed by you and entered into the Gallery.
This is just one object that tends to get mislaid, dealing with perhaps dozens of maps and guides from and to a variety of people all over the countryside, could tip the balance away from viability.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Or we could just have a forum category "Travel Books" in which we could advertise surplus books that could be bought by interested MH'ers. Or perhaps by donation to MHF charity?

Viv


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would not want to sell mine

never know when I would need them again

Story of my life :lol: 

Would be willing to loan them out though

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I rather like Hermas idea of a forum section for travel books, but would suggest that they be bought and sold, rather than borrowed and lost !!!
obviously not the full retail price, a price that the owner would be quite happy to sell at. it could also be bought back by the owner who can have first option frm the buyer to do this.


cabby


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We have a massive selection of touring guides even of places we aren't likely to visit - whenever we see them in charity shops we buy them  

We also buy second-hand Rough, and Lonely Planet etc guides quite cheaply, sometimes around £2 from ebay and Amazon and also keep many brochures and maps of places we visit especially when abroad.

The loan idea while promising has the drawback of postal costs.

We have last year's Bord Atlas which weighs over 2Kg for both volumes and when I costed it the 1st class packet post would be about £10, maybe cheaper by a courier like Interparcel.

I don't know how Amazon sells it for £15.99 inc free postage - well we do know actually don't we :wink: 

More and more guides are downloadable to tablets as pdf's these days.

Steve


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

perhaps we could just have a forum section for travel guides and people could post for the travel guides they need - and individuals could respond accordingly.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I too have a good collection. My best source, at giveaway prices, has been our local library who frequently have a table of withdrawn books.

Although not bang up to date, they are excellent value for money.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

could we have all those travel pdfs entered into our collection for downloads.good point about postage costs.

cabby


----------

